# Conover Woodcraft Specialties Model SF-209H needs more suction



## mrkurtz (Apr 4, 2019)

I bought an older dust collector. It is a Conover Woodcraft Specialties Model SF-209H 2 HP 12" Impeller - 8 Blade unit. There are 5? canvas/cloth tube shaped bags on top, and a single large bag on the bottom. I don't think the suction is very strong. I just ordered the 12" Rikon impeller that people speak highly of. So same size, but different design, so I hope it helps.
For my next modification, should I consider different bags? I wonder if the airflow would be improved by replacing the cloth with something more modern. The unit is in its own enclosure tacked on to the outside of the shop area so as to keep the dust from the shop.

Anybody even heard of these units?

Thanks


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

What size duct work are you using?


----------



## mrkurtz (Apr 4, 2019)

I am using 6" up to my tools, and then drop to 4". All connections have been taped. Bends are all 45's no 90's.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

It might be the 6" duct is too large. Most sources say 5" is optimal. I used 5" with my 2hp and it works great. Maybe the impeller will help. My impeller is original, but I did change to a pleated filter from jet. ( Wynn now makes a better filter), and plastic collection bag. If those are original bags, they probably won't restrict flow or catch much dust. Is the bag possibly a replacement ultra fine bag? 1 micron or less? That could also restrict flow if bag assembly is too small.


----------

